# PowerWheel motors for cheap



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

So the last motror I posted, seemed to be a hit.....
Well, heres my new one which I was pumped for.
These are the motor used in those "power wheel" cars for kids.
Lots of torqe.
http://www.sciplus.com/singleItem.cfm/terms/14960


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Here's another toy car motor. I haven't used them myself, but some old robot fighting colleagues have.

http://surpluscenter.com/item.asp?UID=2008112016261225&item=13-1023&catname


----------



## RacerX45 (Apr 13, 2008)

Is there a way to slow down the RPM's? The first one says it's 230 RPM's. I like the torque just wondering how you would decrease the RPM's.

Randy


----------



## Fester (Sep 17, 2006)

I have an old Barbie jeep that my kids are too big for now that I wanted to use the motors out of for a crawling zombie, but I ran into problems tying to find a 12v speed controller that can handle the amps.

Here is a site that I wish I had found when my kids were still small enough to fit on a power wheels
http://www.modifiedpowerwheels.com/


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Fester, most likely Victor 883s. I haven't checked out the amp draw on the motor, but Tekin Rebels might or possibly these http://banebots.com/pc/ELECTRONICS/BB-1245

Without reading much on the forum link, I saw someone just using a servo to push the button. Not sure if any at that forum used ESCs.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice find! Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I'm planning on doing a little shopping for some motors in the near future just to see what I can put together.


----------



## ScaryTinker (Mar 23, 2007)

I bought the sciplus motor. Hooked it up to my bench supply and gave it 6 volts. I held the output 'gear' and stalled the unit momentarily. It had lots of torque but I broke the unit. Now When current is applied it won't start unless you turn the output gear a bit. 

The outcome may be a freak event given I can't believe stalling the motors would not happen frequently with the intended use.


----------

